# Banded redzone waders



## dbonham (Jul 27, 2014)

Always seem to have trouble ordering and getting the right size on things so I figured I'd post to help somebody out. 

I ordered the sz 10 regular uninsulated wader. I wear a 10.5 in running shoes and these 10 waders fit perfect. You never seem to know with waders. Their is a fair amount of doo for clothes (or fat) on the inside. They also cinch up well so they're not too loose. I've worn the same 2 pair of leaky lacrosse's for the past few years and have been waiting on a good pair to come out I could wear l year. Hopefully they won't leak immediately like my last two pair. Hope soembody finds useful


----------



## dbonham (Jul 27, 2014)

Have to add to this now. Now worn waders twice and both times I have worn, my feet constantly come out of the boots too easily. The boot fits well in for feet but as soon as I get in any mud, the boots dont hold around ankle well enough to keep on feet. I hardly ever fall and have fallen both times wearing them. Sending back tomorrow


----------



## FowlMouthed (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the review, was just looking at them to buy.


----------

